# Open season on Bigfoot



## FOWL BRAWL

Oklahoma Rep. introduces bill to create Bigfoot 'hunting season'


On Wednesday, Rep. Justin Humphrey (R) introduced House Bill 1648, asking the Oklahoma Wildlife Conservation Commission to establish a “big foot hunting season.




www.foxnews.com




.

Remember no political posts


----------



## snagless-1

What next an Easter bunny season? Millions of trail cams no evidence.


----------



## WalleyeGuy

Awesome, you'll probably have to buy a $pecial $QUACH TAG for that.


----------



## bare naked

Our tax dollars at work!!


----------



## REEL GRIP

If Oklahoma Wildlife approves that, there are some screws loose.


----------



## bobk

Hunting season for something that walks on 2 legs. What could possibly go wrong with this plan.


----------



## Upland

bobk said:


> Hunting season for something that walks on 2 legs. What could possibly go wrong with this plan.


I don't know I kinda like it LOL


----------



## Eye Licker

If you shoot a Bigfoot,you will be shooting a human in costume and could be charged with murder!


----------



## cement569

will there be a bow season and muzzle loader season as well? just asking for a friend


----------



## Lil' Rob

Baiting or no baiting?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

cement569 said:


> will there be a bow season and muzzle loader season as well? just asking for a friend


Yes, all hunters must wear a ghillie suit while eating jack links jerky.


----------



## bridgeman

Hope this doesn't get to the pennsylvania game commission


----------



## King-Fish

Maybe they’ll sell tags and open up salt fork here in Ohio to hunting the grass man too


----------



## loweman165

Can you use a 10mm Glock? Asking for a guy I know.


----------



## Lil' Rob

loweman165 said:


> Can you use a 10mm Glock? Asking for a guy I know.


Use that and you'll probably just piss him off.


----------



## DHower08

bobk said:


> Hunting season for something that walks on 2 legs. What could possibly go wrong with this plan.


Would be no different than someone dressing up like a deer during gun season. Darwinism at work


----------



## TheKing

They have been such a nuisance in Carmel Ohio for the past 5 years. Sombitches are running Stihl MS261C's taking all of my Oak saplings and throwing boulders some where's out at my place.


----------



## All Eyes

"Bigfoot is blurry. It is not the photographers fault. He's just blurry. Which is extra scary to think that there's a large, out of focus monster roaming the countryside"
~Mitch Hedberg


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Using JackLinks Beef Jerky for that ??


Lil' Rob said:


> Baiting or no baiting?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix

Wonder what the daily bag and season possession limits will be.


----------



## loweman165

Uglystix said:


> Wonder what the daily bag and season possession limits will be.


You can bet the insurance companies will be twisting the states arm for more than one Bigfoot a year. They don't want to keep paying out for all the Bigfoot vs vehicle strikes. Its cost them hundreds of thousands annually. They'll end up being over harvested and everyone will be calling the division of wildlife asking "where's all the Bigfoot" and "why won't you manage the habitat for a better Bigfoot population". We've all seen it happen time and time again.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

I would love to be on stand during a bigfoot drive at Saltfork


----------



## MuskyFan

The "if it's brown, it's down" crowd would be all over this...


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

bridgeman said:


> Hope this doesn't get to the pennsylvania game commission


Agree. They would put some kind of stupid restriction like must have a size 14 foot or bigger to harvest


----------



## garhtr

Taste like chicken ?
If a season is approved will Dnr provide any recipes ?
I might need a larger smoker. 
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## 21938

No way you'll ever get a Booner or P&Y Bigfoot anyhow guys. Seems like most of the Squatch creatures now, live in the suburbs under contract with JackLinks or Minolta. Nice home with a pool and no reason for them to roam anywhere, they need nothing. They'll make an appearance in the neighborhood every now and then just because that's what they do. Since nobody can hunt them in the burbs, the population will be thinned at a crazy extravagant cost to the taxpayer by sharpshooters. We'll never know if a big toad was harvested. The meat will be donated. All archers will be outraged.


----------



## Upland

Darrell


----------



## FlyFishRich

What company will be first to come out with Squatch In Heat lol lol


----------



## Uglystix

sTinks #69


----------



## loweman165

Hornady won't be far behind with "Bigfoot Slayer" ammo. $5 a round.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

I already own 4 dozen bigfoot decoys(geese),maybe the company knew something when they patented that name.


----------



## garhtr

FOWL BRAWL said:


> I already own 4 dozen bigfoot decoys


It all starts with calling, what kind of call you using 
Will baiting be legal and what should I use ?
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## bustedrod

fake news ? dumbest crap ever right ?


----------



## REEL GRIP

The Oklahoma Rep. that suggested that is REALLY gett'in beat up.
His political carrier may be over.
There was more on Fox News today.


----------



## Lil' Rob

FlyFishRich said:


> What company will be first to come out with Squatch In Heat lol lol


You may have just given away a patent!!!!!


----------



## TheKing

loweman165 said:


> You can bet the insurance companies will be twisting the states arm for more than one Bigfoot a year. They don't want to keep paying out for all the Bigfoot vs vehicle strikes. Its cost them hundreds of thousands annually. They'll end up being over harvested and everyone will be calling the division of wildlife asking "where's all the Bigfoot" and "why won't you manage the habitat for a better Bigfoot population". We've all seen it happen time and time again.


----------



## one3

Back in the early 90's there was a lot of talk about the deer in the Cayhoga valley. Talking about bringing sharpshooters in. I said to a politation, I know how you can reduce the herd and make money doing it. He said , do you think it can be done. I told him, open it up to bow hunters. He, laughed and said, we can not have a bunch of people running around shooting there bows. I, said to him, do it like the arsnal does it. you must shoot at a target and get a certen score. If you shoot above the score your name goes in the hat. then you charge per person. We, all know where that went, sharpshooters were brought in.


----------



## bridgeman

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Agree. They would put some kind of stupid restriction like must have a size 14 foot or bigger to harvest


Hey! I got size 15 feet lol


----------



## garhtr

bridgeman said:


> Hey! I got size 15 feet lol


Keep your beard trimmed and Don't venture outside in Oklahoma  
Good luck !


----------



## snuff1

garhtr said:


> Keep your beard trimmed and Don't venture outside in Oklahoma
> Good luck !


I thought this was a fishing sight. Used by fishermen for the spicific idea of giving out information by fishermen to other fishermen about where, how, and all other info to help any and all fishermen to become better at what they love to do so why is this kind of itenery on this sight. Why not go on the bigfoot websight if there is such a thing. Garbage. Move on.


----------



## loweman165

snuff1 said:


> I thought this was a fishing sight. Used by fishermen for the spicific idea of giving out information by fishermen to other fishermen about where, how, and all other info to help any and all fishermen to become better at what they love to do so why is this kind of itenery on this sight. Why not go on the bigfoot websight if there is such a thing. Garbage. Move on.


You realize this is in the " Lodge " section of the hunting forums and not the fishing reports and that it's also A JOKE!!. lighten up.


----------



## bobk

He’s lost.


----------



## fastwater

snuff1 said:


> I thought this was a fishing sight. Used by fishermen for the spicific idea of giving out information by fishermen to other fishermen about where, how, and all other info to help any and all fishermen to become better at what they love to do so why is this kind of itenery on this sight. Why not go on the bigfoot websight if there is such a thing. Garbage. Move on.


Hmmm...why does this movie scene come to mind:





snuff...if'n you really want to talk serious fishing, check out the 'derailer thread' in the General Discussion 'lounge' section,


----------



## Popspastime

fastwater... get me another beer while your in there please.


----------



## fastwater

Popspastime said:


> fastwater... get me another beer while your in there please.


Been a long week.
Sure you don't wanna join me in somethin a bit stronger?


----------



## garhtr

snuff1 said:


> I thought this was a fishing sight. Used by fishermen for the spicific idea of giving out information by fishermen


Ill try to watch what I post, Thanks for your advice ----Enjoy your day and good fishing


----------



## Ten Bears

snagless-1 said:


> What next an Easter bunny season? Millions of trail cams no evidence.


----------



## Ten Bears

garhtr said:


> Ill try to watch what I post, Thanks for your advice ----Enjoy your day and good fishing


----------



## Upland

I think everyone is losing sight of the positive here If they pass a bigfoot season we can tell the wife's, Girlfriends or significant other We need a new GUN can't hunt bigfoot with our current firearms and can't imagine dragging a big foot out of the woods need a new 4 wheeler with a sled Guy's the possibilities are Endless LOL


----------



## fastwater

Upland said:


> I think everyone is losing sight of the positive here If they pass a bigfoot season we can tell the wife's, Girlfriends or significant other We need a new GUN can't hunt bigfoot with our current firearms and can't imagine dragging a big foot out of the woods need a new 4 wheeler with a sled Guy's the possibilities are Endless LOL


I like the way you think Upland.


----------



## Upland

fastwater said:


> I like the way you think Upland.


hey when you see a opportunity to get a new gun you run with it unloaded of course LOL


----------



## snagless-1

Everyone, get dressed go outside go for a long walk in the fresh air and relax..........can't wait to put the boat in........


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

snagless-1 said:


> Everyone, get dressed go outside go for a long walk in the fresh air and relax..........can't wait to put the boat in........
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## All Eyes

Squatches are notorious poachers who often catch more than 3 times their limit per day. I have very little respect for them.


----------



## Upland

Darrell gets no respect


----------



## buckeyebowman

bobk said:


> Hunting season for something that walks on 2 legs. What could possibly go wrong with this plan.


Let's not forget that back in the day guys would go to Africa, shoot gorillas, and taxidermists would make ashtrays out of their hands. I would hope we've become a big more enlightened. 

Anyway, my BIL lived in Oklahoma for a period of time. He said it is a terrific state for hunting and fishing! And he never saw a bigfoot!


----------



## Popspastime

I'm thinking I might have seen a Bigfoot last night..


----------



## Redheads

*Oklahoma Bigfoot bounty grows to more than $2 million*
by KEVIN SEVERIN | KOKH Staff
Thursday, March 4th 2021
AA








State tourism officials are now developing a Bigfoot promotional campaign. (Photo: KTUL)


OKLAHOMA CITY (KOKH) — Oklahoma’s bounty on Bigfoot has grown to nearly $2.1 million only weeks after a bill was proposed to allow capturing of the mythical creature.
The number one rule, Sasquatchers must capture Bigfoot unharmed and can’t injure anyone else or break any laws in the process.

Oklahoma State Rep. Justin Humphrey’s original plan suggested lawmakers set aside a $25,000 bounty for Bigfoot’s capture.
State tourism officials are now developing a Bigfoot promotional campaign that includes license plates, decals, an annual commemorative tracking license and “Bigfoot checkout stations.”

The current plan is to allow businesses along State Highway 259A to sell annual Bigfoot tracking permits.


----------



## Redheads

Double post


----------



## bobk

The Bigfoot cash grab. Sadly many will pay for the “tracking permit”.


----------



## fastwater

When it comes to giving $ away...Think I'll just stick with my one in a billion chance of hittin the lottery.


----------



## Upland

fastwater said:


> When it comes to giving $ away...Think I'll just stick with my one in a billion chance of hittin the lottery.


and if you HIT  don't forget your one in a billion friend UPLAND 😀😀


----------



## fastwater

Upland said:


> and if you HIT  don't forget your one in a billion friend UPLAND 😀😀


You got it!
If'n I hit...maybe we can both spend the rest of our lives on Bigfoot hunting excursions.


----------



## Upland

fastwater said:


> You got it!
> If'n I hit...maybe we can both spend the rest of our lives on Bigfoot hunting excursions.


awesome I like the way you think LOL I'm used to hunting impossible animals Like my key's in the morning damn every one was sure they saw them but they are no where to be found 🔦 LOL


----------



## Mattiba

Has anybody ever seen something that they just can’t explain while hunting? I don’t know if BF exists but I had an odd sighting, north of Ravenna, (not BF) that I just can’t figure out or explain.


----------



## All Eyes

Mattiba said:


> Has anybody ever seen something that they just can’t explain while hunting? I don’t know if BF exists but I had an odd sighting, north of Ravenna, (not BF) that I just can’t figure out or explain.


Do tell. Always up for an unexplained mystery.


----------



## night vision

Mattiba said:


> Has anybody ever seen something that they just can’t explain while hunting? I don’t know if BF exists but I had an odd sighting, north of Ravenna, (not BF) that I just can’t figure out or explain.


Missing 411: The Hunted - YouTube Five cases of missing hunters and strange occurrences in the outdoors. The last case is out of Lima, Oh. Weird things going on out there!


----------



## Mattiba

All Eyes said:


> Do tell. Always up for an unexplained mystery.


HA! Maybe I will but you guys can be brutal on here so I’ll consider it. I’ve told some good friends and they harass me and we all laugh and joke but it doesn’t change what I saw. I will tell you that I know what I saw and I have no scientific explanation, if I didn’t see it I probably wouldn’t believe if someone else told the story. 
Do I believe Bigfoot exists? I have no idea, I’ve never seen one but people claim they have.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Mattiba said:


> HA! Maybe I will but you guys can be brutal on here so I’ll consider it. I’ve told some good friends and they harass me and we all laugh and joke but it doesn’t change what I saw. I will tell you that I know what I saw and I have no scientific explanation, if I didn’t see it I probably wouldn’t believe if someone else told the story.
> Do I believe Bigfoot exists? I have no idea, I’ve never seen one but people claim they have.



Come on mann.
You know all the members of OGF are some of the most compassionate open-minded people on the internet


----------



## Upland

Mattiba said:


> Has anybody ever seen something that they just can’t explain while hunting? I don’t know if BF exists but I had an odd sighting, north of Ravenna, (not BF) that I just can’t figure out or explain.


yep


----------



## Upland

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Come on mann.
> You know all the members of OGF are some of the most compassionate open-minded people on the internet


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OMG  so true


----------



## TheKing

We got road signs in Carmel Ohio. We are their last sanctuary in this state.


----------



## All Eyes

Mattiba said:


> HA! Maybe I will but you guys can be brutal on here so I’ll consider it. I’ve told some good friends and they harass me and we all laugh and joke but it doesn’t change what I saw. I will tell you that I know what I saw and I have no scientific explanation, if I didn’t see it I probably wouldn’t believe if someone else told the story.
> Do I believe Bigfoot exists? I have no idea, I’ve never seen one but people claim they have.


Well now I gotta know for sure!


----------



## Mattiba

The most accurate picture I could find of what I saw. If anyone can explain this I am all ears.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

I'll take some of whatever it was that you were on that day


----------



## Mattiba

FOWL BRAWL said:


> I'll take some of whatever it was that you were on that day


And that’s why people don’t talk about things like this.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Lighten up Francis.........it was to be a joke like my earlier post about being compassionate and open-minded internet people


----------



## Mattiba

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Lighten up Francis.........it was to be a joke like my earlier post about being compassionate and open-minded internet people
> [/QUOTE


 No offense taken, well maybe some. I’m not sensitive about my situation but many people are. I’m here to tell you that, I have told this story to many many people and have found that there’s a lot more people that have seen something that they can’t explain and choose not to talk about it because they don’t want to be picked on. I have friends that make jokes about my sighting and we have a good time with it. I understand it’s not easy to believe if you haven’t seen for yourself. I have one friend that picks on me and has seen something that he can’t explain and he still calls ME crazy. Lol. 

I don’t want to make this thread too heavy because it has the potential to get really interesting. 
Thanks for reading!

Francis.😁


----------



## Bluefinn

Mattiba said:


> View attachment 466075
> 
> The most accurate picture I could find of what I saw. If anyone can explain this I am all ears.


Mothman??


----------



## bobk

Mattiba said:


> View attachment 466075
> 
> The most accurate picture I could find of what I saw. If anyone can explain this I am all ears.


At night?


----------



## Mattiba

bobk said:


> At night?


Broad daylight on a very overcast day. I watched it for about 20 seconds, it was lazily floating up and away from me, until it disappeared into the clouds. It was back in the mid ‘90s on my family farm. One of the oddest things is that I never mentioned it to anyone until I saw something like it in a movie about 7 years ago. I said “I saw that thing!” I never heard of the mothman until then when my stepdaughter told me about it. All I can say is I have no idea what it was. 
like I said, if I hadn’t seen it I probably wouldn’t believe anybody if they told me. I can’t discredit anybody that says they saw Bigfoot either, I wasn’t there. Take it however you want to.


----------



## ezbite

bigfoot? na.. something strange going on at west branch.. damn right..


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> bigfoot? na.. something strange going on at west branch.. damn right..


Elaborate.


----------



## G-Patt

Earlier this year deer hunting in SW Ohio, I was in the woods about an hour before daylight, laying on the ground just looking up at the stars listening to the woods wake up. After a while, the sky lightened up and became a classic autumn blue-bird sky. Still looking up, listening very carefully, resting from being up so early and trying not to make a move, I see a flicker of silver in the air like some kind of aircraft. But it was no aircraft. It was moving extremely fast across the sky and made no sound. Too fast to be fighter jet or rocket. It was too low to be a satellite. I've no explanation of what it was.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

G-Patt said:


> Earlier this year deer hunting in SW Ohio, I was in the woods about an hour before daylight, laying on the ground just looking up at the stars listening to the woods wake up. After a while, the sky lightened up and became a classic autumn blue-bird sky. Still looking up, listening very carefully, resting from being up so early and trying not to make a move, I see a flicker of silver in the air like some kind of aircraft. But it was no aircraft. It was moving extremely fast across the sky and made no sound. Too fast to be fighter jet or rocket. It was too low to be a satellite. I've no explanation of what it was.


It was was whatever you wanted it to be at the time,no different than deer hunting and seeing a deer, then its antlers, then its ear move just to see no movement for 20 minutes and learning it was just a stump,but for that short period it was the buck you have been waiting for all morning


----------



## Mattiba

G-Patt said:


> Earlier this year deer hunting in SW Ohio, I was in the woods about an hour before daylight, laying on the ground just looking up at the stars listening to the woods wake up. After a while, the sky lightened up and became a classic autumn blue-bird sky. Still looking up, listening very carefully, resting from being up so early and trying not to make a move, I see a flicker of silver in the air like some kind of aircraft. But it was no aircraft. It was moving extremely fast across the sky and made no sound. Too fast to be fighter jet or rocket. It was too low to be a satellite. I've no explanation of what it was.


You will probably never figure it out but if you keep telling your story you will be amazed at the amount of people that see things too. Too many people see and watch unexplainable things for there not to be things out there. I had that thing that I saw in my clear vision for at least 20 seconds and couldn’t understand what I was seeing. A lot of commercials on tv last only 30 seconds.


----------



## Mattiba

Check out the stories told on YouTube by “The Facts by How to Hunt”.


----------



## dirtandleaves

night vision said:


> Missing 411: The Hunted - YouTube Five cases of missing hunters and strange occurrences in the outdoors. The last case is out of Lima, Oh. Weird things going on out there!


That was an EXCELLENT watch. Thanks for posting the link


----------



## night vision

The Sierra Sounds are just plain creepy. Missing 411 Bigfoot (sierra camp sounds) - YouTube


----------



## steelheadmagic

Mattiba said:


> You will probably never figure it out but if you keep telling your story you will be amazed at the amount of people that see things too. Too many people see and watch unexplainable things for there not to be things out there. I had that thing that I saw in my clear vision for at least 20 seconds and couldn’t understand what I was seeing. A lot of commercials on tv last only 30 seconds.


----------



## TheKing

Mattiba said:


> Broad daylight on a very overcast day. I watched it for about 20 seconds, it was lazily floating up and away from me, until it disappeared into the clouds. It was back in the mid ‘90s on my family farm. One of the oddest things is that I never mentioned it to anyone until I saw something like it in a movie about 7 years ago. I said “I saw that thing!” I never heard of the mothman until then when my stepdaughter told me about it. All I can say is I have no idea what it was.
> like I said, if I hadn’t seen it I probably wouldn’t believe anybody if they told me. I can’t discredit anybody that says they saw Bigfoot either, I wasn’t there. Take it however you want to.


That might be dying and coming back before it's over. Dunno but that's similar to my experience when the 74 Xenia tornado buried me alive.


----------



## steelheadmagic

Have a friend with a very similar story and he also does not like to talk about it. I don’t think the point pleasant thing was mass hysteria, an owl or crane. Probably will never know


----------



## privateer

A lot of this stuff is optical illusion and your perspective of view. Here are a few i have experienced. (Not intended to discount any others' experiences...)

I was at an early evening reception (no drinks yet) on a cliff over looking a beach of Lake Balaton in Hungary. Looking down at the largest lake in Central Europe, I would have sworn that I saw a sea serpent just a few hundred yards off shore. I watched it making its way slowly down the long beach. I mean, chills - chills... wondering should i point this out to anyone else - is anyone else seeing this too? Then something changed, wave broke differently or lighting angle, and i could then see that it was a perfect case of an optical illusion caused by the late afternoon light and the lazy waves curling and their shadow as they made their way to shore. Was an impressive illusion.

Another case was bear hunting in North Central PA on a snowy and snow covered day. Across road on opposite hillside would have sworn that black cat was a big PA black panther... Then I moved a bit to change perspective, ranged the distance, and then realized that hillside was quite a bit closer than i thought AND the big cat was a black farm cat. Looking through a scope does not help much as it sure looked big the way it was stalking down that old fence line. A case of flat light. Flat light will cause other issues as it fools your vision and makes it difficult to judge distances or terrain. Had this happen skiing once in Europe as i skied at walking speed right into a 3'deep ditch as i was talking with my local host... Another time stood a dirtbike on the front headlight by riding into a ditch on a mountain top flattened for coal mining - it was flattened other than the 2'ditch running across it that is...

Headed out of woods one evening just past sunset following a day of early archery season. Walking quickly making noise with treestand clanking aganinst bow and such as I was late already and was in bear country. A gangley black bear walking across the dirt road on hind legs sure looks like a bigfoot like creature and even more so when it is immediately between you and the truck and its getting dark!

I spent quite a bit of time in the past flying around the world. Lots of the "lights" are simply reflections. See a lot of these when flying above the clouds (no drinking involved...). Some on the cloud and others on water crystals in the "clear" blue sky. Lights will move quickly as they can move at the speed of light... A slight position change of a shiny object (plane fuselage or window) and the light will move very quickly... I can see similar in the kitchen now as have a number of glass prism "things" hanging in window, they make lights dance all morning. Some times freaks the dog out...

How about the ruff grouse drumming behind you on a nice quiet morning hunt. Or the screech owl on the branch just outside your open window at 4am... Screech owl is funny story in our family as first time was an owl and i reacted to save the woman, second was my wife and i sat listening one scream, two screams, waiting for 3rd as my son runs upstairs telling me his mother just ran into the house as a stranger just walked onto the back patio.


----------



## Mattiba

That’s always nice when you’re able to make sense of things. I have a friend in law enforcement that I was having a conversation with about strange sightings. He was trying to convince me that I didn’t see what I saw and why it had to be something else. 
His wife saw something strange, when she was young, and he was trying to convince her otherwise also. I couldn’t help but tell him that he can’t understand or believe these stories because he’s a cop and he can’t be allowed to believe in “things that don’t exist”. He went on to tell a story about a coyote that was stalking him and he shot it but didn’t kill it. I told him, ”that can’t be true because he never produced the animal and it was probably a lost beagle”. HE SHOT A BEAGLE! I know he did because he never showed the beast or took a picture of it, and I wasn’t there to witness it too. So It just can’t be true. I saw it sinking in and his wife and I laughed a little. 
Not all sightings are obscure or fill people with terror. people love to tell others that they were mistaken even when they were not there.


----------



## $diesel$

DHower08 said:


> Would be no different than someone dressing up like a deer during gun season. Darwinism at work


Funny, i've been trying to talk my ex-wife into doing that for the last 30 years.


----------

